# What hinge can I use to connect the door to the angled side



## markblue777 (2 Feb 2021)

Hi all,
I just made a corner cupboard that has angled sides and I fitted the doors with standard concealed cupboard hinges. After installing them I realised they would not close as the hinge mechanism hits the inside of the hinge as it is trying to close at a 105 degree angel ( I think that's right) and not the 90 they are designed for.

What type of concealed hinge can I use is there one that will close at the 105 degree angle (or more) ?

Attached is an image of what I want to achieve.

I am sure there is a bit of hardware out there that will work but I cannot find it yet.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## Sachakins (2 Feb 2021)

There are 120° hinges just for this use. B&Q do them.


----------



## markblue777 (2 Feb 2021)

Sachakins said:


> There are 120° hinges just for this use. B&Q do them.


Thanks, Would it be something like these









Titus 105° Sprung Cabinet hinge, Pair | DIY at B&Q


Titus 105° Sprung Cabinet hinge, Pair - B&Q for all your home and garden supplies and advice on all the latest DIY trends



www.diy.com





or



https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07CHNL4WQ/?coliid=I3I1ZOWQCJT4QX&colid=2XZ543GIVYFZ&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## doctor Bob (2 Feb 2021)

is the door the orange band and the side it's hung on the blue band?
How much do you want it to overlay?

The above hinges in your post are not what you want.


----------



## Doug71 (2 Feb 2021)

Are they hinges for negative corner angles, something like this









Clip-on 125 Degree Hinge for Negative Corner Angles


SDS London is dedicated to providing customers with quality Clip-on 125 Degree Hinge for Negative Corner Angles and other architectural ironmongery.




www.sdslondon.co.uk


----------



## markblue777 (2 Feb 2021)

doctor Bob said:


> is the door the orange band and the side it's hung on the blue band?
> How much do you want it to overlay?
> 
> The above hinges in your post are not what you want.


Door is orange and hung on the blue. Full overlay is needed
cheers


----------



## markblue777 (2 Feb 2021)

Doug71 said:


> Are they hinges for negative corner angles, something like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These look like that would work potentially.


----------



## doctor Bob (2 Feb 2021)

Yes something like doug posted would do it, don't get hung up on angles too much as long it pulls it up to the carcase front.


----------



## markblue777 (2 Feb 2021)

Cheers all,

It's a tad annoying as if I thought about it I could have cut the top and bottom shelf to had an angle at the front and it would have looked fine as the doors would have sat on it nicely. Lesson learned for future work though.


----------



## Ollie78 (3 Feb 2021)

Go on the Blum website. There is specifications and diagrams for overlay and angle listed in little charts.
Very handy.

Ollie


----------



## Jetset (3 Feb 2021)

Ollie78 said:


> Go on the Blum website. There is specifications and diagrams for overlay and angle listed in little charts.
> Very handy.
> 
> Ollie


+1 for the Blum.

Here's the link. Hope it works!








Blum catalogue and technical manual 2020/2021


The current 2020/2021 catalogue covers the entire range of Blum products and range of services for the distribution area.




publications.blum.com


----------

